# Kaufberatung WTP vs. Eastern Bikes



## fleroy (29. September 2007)

HI, ich bin blutiger BMX anfänger und bräuchte a weng kaufberatung hab 2 räder zur auswahl und weiß einfach nicht welches ich nehmen soll a weng hilfe wäre da net... also die räder sind wie folgt ausgestatet:



WETHEPEOPLE Bold BMX 2007

- Rahmen: 19.5" Oberrohr-Länge, 4130-Cro-Mo Unterrohr
- Gabel: 4130-Cro-Mo Gabelschaft
- 3-teilige Hohl-Kurbel, US-BB
- 36er Kettenblatt und hinten 13er Ritzel
- Rotor
- U-Brake vorne und hinten
- Laufrad vorne: 36 Loch mit 14mm Cro-Mo Achse, CNC-Alu-Nabengehäuse
- Laufrad hinten: 48 Loch mit 14mm Cro-Mo Achse, CNC-Alu-Nabengehäuse
- wethepeople Defcon Griffe
- neues Slim Seat Design
- 1 Paar Pegs - wahlweise für Linke oder rechte Seite
- Gewicht (ohne Pegs): 13,37 kg

_____________________________________________________________

EASTERN-BIKES Battery BMX

- 20.25" CroMo Frame, Stahl Unterrohr
- Eastern CroMo Crank
- 14mm Achsen vorne
- Eastern Cassette Hub 14mm, 48H, 9T Driver
- Eastern Sprocket 25T
- Eastern Slim Seat
- Eastern Bar 7"
- Wellgo Alu DX Pedales
- 2 Paar Pegs 



greetz david


----------



## Pulle666 (29. September 2007)

bisken mehr geld ausgeben und n element oder heist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (29. September 2007)

Dem würde ich zustimmen. 100% Cromo Rahmen, Gabel und Lenker sind schon sinnvoll, wenn du ernsthaft fahren willst.


----------



## fleroy (29. September 2007)

gayed net zu wenig geld


----------



## Pulle666 (29. September 2007)

geh arbeiten du punk


----------



## fleroy (30. September 2007)

hey hey, ich bin schwerarbeitender azubi doch ne eigene wohnung frist a weng zu viel geld...


----------

